# como hacer funcionar el lector de targetas



## Freire (May 10, 2006)

hola a todos
soy nuevo en todo esto de la electronica y eso...aunque se mas o menos por donde van los tiros....
tengo un lector de targetas interno que me dieron,y quisiera conectarlo por usb para no merterlo dentro de la caja.
el lector tiene 4 cables de izd a drch estan:Rojo,Blanco,Verde y Negro
y tengo un esquema del usb y es asi...  

Pin       Nombre       Descripcion       Color
 1         VBUS          +5V.CC            rojo
 2          D-               Data-              azul
 3          D+              Data+             Amarillo
 4         GND          tierra/negativo    verde

Podriais decirme si puedo i como conectarlo?


----------



## logan7508 (May 31, 2006)

hola, yo estaba en las mismas, pero mi compu trae la conexion de los usb para montar y viene :

rojo
data - (blanco o amarillo)
data + (verde)
negro
en cuanto al conector usb, pues viene asi:
(viendo el conextor desde arriba con el conector hacia enfrente)
de derecha a izquierda

rojo, verde, amarillo o blanco y negro


----------

